# Suggested Filter Media?



## dloehrs (Aug 7, 2009)

The tank is 175 gallons. The fish are: 11 Tiger Barbs, 2 Eclipse Cats, 4 Bala Sharks and 6 Angels, all still small as the tank and fish are new. The plants include: Java Ferns, Java Moss, Moss Balls, Onions, and a couple of others I can't remember. The filter is a Fluval FX5. I am injecting a small amount of CO2 through a weak 2 liter bottle yeast/sugar mix. I currently am running a carbon bag on the top basket and bio rings in the bottom two. 
My nitrates/nitrites are somewhat high just before water changes and the algae, while not uncontrollable, is more than I expected. 
Should I do anything different with my filter media? Can I add or substitute something that will help control the Ni/Na/Algae?
Thanks in advance and thanks on previous posts.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Are you in the process of cycling this tank?


----------



## dloehrs (Aug 7, 2009)

No, it's up and running.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

how long has it been up and running though?


----------



## dloehrs (Aug 7, 2009)

12 days. Some plants have been in since day one, the fish added over a weeks time from day 2.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

If nitrites are high you are still cycling.


----------



## dloehrs (Aug 7, 2009)

Let me back up a bit and say that this is ALL brand new to me. This is my first aquarium. 
Okay, I understand that I may still be cycling. I misunderstood and thought you meant cycling without fish.
After two weeks or so, when cycling may be done, can I expect Ni's and Na's to mellow out? Or is there some special media I can use to help rid the tank of these and to help with the health of both the fish and the plants, other than what I am using now? 
Plants should help with the reduction of algae, and I do have a lot of plants though they are small and young still. Again, is there a media to help reduce algae or need I just be patient and let the tank come around?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

You can add those wierd chemicals that nutralize ammon, & n2, but they will completly mess up your test kit readings so you won't know where you are in your cycle. Since you have n2, and n3 showing up it sounds like you are close to finishing your cycle period. Best suggestion would be to do 10% daily water changes to ensure the lvls don't become to bad for your fish. And closely monitor your ammon, n2, n3 lvls. Change more water out if the lvls are higher.. etc. etc. Once you hit 0 ammon, 0 no2, and you have a bit of no3 your in the clear. Should take maybe another week or two for you to hit that.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree, do daily water changes....about 10% is good until you have no nitrites. I assume you have some ammonia too...do you test for that? You will always have nitrates...try to keep them below 20-30 with water changes (after you get rid of the nitrites and ammonia).

You stocked the tank a little too fast. Water changes will help keep your fish alive. 

Add more plants if you can. They take in ammonia. 

I wouldn't bother with the DIY CO2 on a 175g tank. Its not really doing much IMO.


Sweet layout btw.  I love it!


----------



## dloehrs (Aug 7, 2009)

Cool, thanks.
Today's reading are: Nitrites .5, nitrates 20, ammonia .25. Nitrates are up slightly since last water change but nitrites are significantly lower.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yep you're on your way. Just keep up with the waterchanges till you're in the clear.


----------

